# Clearance sale - Heathers Heavenly Vapes 23% off



## ShaneW (27/3/15)

Having a clearance sale on HHV until monday. R100 per 18ml - 23% off.

Choose from our 18 different flavours in 3,6,12 & 18mg - while stocks last.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=heathers-heavenly-vapes

Grab them before they are all gone

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

Awesome sale and great pricing @ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (27/3/15)

I'm sure I dented your stock a bit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)

awesome price drop. great deal @ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (27/3/15)

Thanks guys. 

Mark... you did indeed


----------



## Wesley (28/3/15)

Anyone want to share shipping to Joburg? I have my eye on two juices but R100 shipping is making me think twice...

@Sprint, @Riddle?

Can't remember who else is in the West side


----------



## shaunnadan (28/3/15)

No stock in 6mg for the non tobacco flavours


----------



## audiophile011 (28/3/15)

Managed to slip my order in just before the juices I wanted showed "out of stock"


----------



## RoSsIkId (28/3/15)

Picked up my order this morning. There still abit of stock left


----------



## Nooby (31/3/15)

Hi @ShaneW,

I ordered 2 bottles yesterday and sent POP. I chose local delivery, but never heard or received any indication of delivery etc. Could you please let me know when it will be delivered or goes out?

Thanks,
Regards


----------



## Nooby (31/3/15)

Received communication. Thanks


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/4/15)

Wesley said:


> Anyone want to share shipping to Joburg? I have my eye on two juices but R100 shipping is making me think twice...
> 
> @Sprint, @Riddle?
> 
> Can't remember who else is in the West side


@Wesley - I am on the East Rand. Ordered today so I think @ShaneW will probably ship on Tuesday. You are more than welcome to jump in if you are still looking to share shipment (if that is okay with @ShaneW )


----------



## ShaneW (4/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Wesley - I am on the East Rand. Ordered today so I think @ShaneW will probably ship on Tuesday. You are more than welcome to jump in if you are still looking to share shipment (if that is okay with @ShaneW )



Of coarse, no problem. Just select local pickup so it doesn't charge shipping and make a note to send with baksteens order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (4/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Wesley - I am on the East Rand. Ordered today so I think @ShaneW will probably ship on Tuesday. You are more than welcome to jump in if you are still looking to share shipment (if that is okay with @ShaneW )


Thanks, but the juices I wanted are already gone.  

Enjoy yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/4/15)

Thanks @ShaneW even though it was only 2 little bottles I got a nice juice container again and a phone call.
Excellent service dude keep it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/4/15)

Wesley said:


> Thanks, but the juices I wanted are already gone.
> 
> Enjoy yours!


No worries bud. You have until Monday night should you find something at Juicy Joe's.


----------



## ShaneW (28/4/15)

Sale has been extended... Grab them while stocks last. 

PS... I'm not bringing in HHV again, this is the last


----------



## RoSsIkId (28/4/15)

How much stock is there


----------



## Dr Evil (29/4/15)

Can't believe you not stocking HHV again @ShaneW 
I at least managed to get an order in last night

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## ShaneW (29/4/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> How much stock is there



Not much left 



Dr Evil said:


> Can't believe you not stocking HHV again @ShaneW
> I at least managed to get an order in last night
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Yip it is unfortunate but the sales are slow


----------



## ShaneW (29/4/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> How much stock is there



Not much left 



Dr Evil said:


> Can't believe you not stocking HHV again @ShaneW
> I at least managed to get an order in last night
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Yip it is unfortunate but the sales are slow


----------

